# Saying Goodbye to Dexter



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter is a 12-year old Great Dane Shepherd mix and lives 2 doors down from us. We have dog sat him several times over the past few years and have grown very attached to him.

Please keep Dexter and his mom Keri in your thoughts this week. Unfortunately, Dexter has been diagnosed with Cancer that is very far advanced. He's in a lot of pain, very lethergic, won't eat anymore and has lost 10 kgs in one month. Keri has made the very difficult decision to put Dexter down on Tuesday. Here's a picture of the gentle giant. He is such a special well behaved dog. We had a chance to go over and say goodbye to him this afternoon. He will be missed.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

May handsome Dexter rest in peace.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's beautiful, it's never easy saying goodbye to a loved one, furred or otherwise


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Dexter


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Much sympathy to you and Dexter's family in this time of loss.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

RIP Dexter  Dexter's mom Keri stopped by this afternoon to let us know Dexter passed away peacefully outside in the sun where he loved spending his time. We shared a few laughs and tears talking about him.

The vet did confirm today that he had Lymphoma, so I think going peacefully before he got worse was the most humane way. He was a very special dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It sounds like Dexter was a well loved dog who will be missed by many. I am sorry for this loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Such a gentle face. RIP Dexter

When our neighbors Boxer passed away we were really saddened even though he was not our boy. He was such a good boy. He would come up to the fence & was gentle with my wild puppy. My boy would look for him for weeks after he passed.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome friend Dexter. May he run free at the bridge. :rip: Run free precious boy, run free.


----------

